# Help Needed - Registro de propriedade



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Good evening to everyone 

I need some advice please. I am selling my trailer after importing it from the Uk and matriculating it onto Portuguese plates. The interested buyer is asking for a copy of the registo de propriedade and livrete.....Can anyone please tell me what this is as I have the document from IMTT clarifying its import and registration plates etc...but am not sure of what the others are?? Sorry if this is a daft question but ringing IMTT Evora has proved useless as the phone is just ringing with no answer 

Many Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's the equivalent of a UK Log Book, issued by the Conservatoria, did you after Matriculating register it with them? you should have done
I believe that it is exactly same as a car, if you did you can get a duplicate, if you didn't you need to register but you might get a fine as there are time restraints
Documento Único Automóvel - Online24


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Canoeman,
Thanks so much for confirming this and no I did not know this. To be honest it has been a very difficult process with IMTT just to get the matriculation...as their one and only engineer was ill for 6 months...so nothing moved...even though the inspection had been completed and the vehicle passed. Finally I got the paper for matriculation and our local office said it was all I needed and that I would only need to go and get the number plates...which I did...but didnt realise that another document was required as they had said that was all until today when the issue of the registro de propriedade was asked.
I have looked at the website and am wondering if its quickest to go to the office in Lisbon to get it issued...what do you think?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

*Doubt it very much*, go to your local Conservatoria normally in the Courthouse building, where you also go to get paper to transfer ownership

Matriculation is a 4 agency thing
*Customs* for import and payment of any duty
*IMTT* for IPO, number plates
*Conservatoria* for Log Book and registration in your name
*Financas* where once log book is issued by Conservatoria vehicle/trailer is registered to your tax number


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

canoeman said:


> *Doubt it very much*, go to your local Conservatoria normally in the Courthouse building, where you also go to get paper to transfer ownership
> 
> Matriculation is a 4 agency thing
> *Customs* for import and payment of any duty
> ...


We matriculated car recently and everything is as Canoeman said. The IMTT should have put your details into the computer system, which with the bit of paper the IMTT gave you, they are able to access the details of matriculation and issue a Livrete or document of ownership. We had to go back to IMTT a few times and chivvy them to get it on the system, but once done the Livrete arrived in the post a week later.


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Thanks *

Thanks so much Canoeman for the information which helped to confirm the process a lot. I went to our local office in Portalegre and was able to complete the forms and process without any problems, just waiting for the document to arrive now in the post  

A Happy Christmas and a Healthy New Year to Everyone!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Great, don't forget the Financas bit as until Conservatoria register in your name your IUC won't show, equally when you sell you must check it's also been removed from your Fiscal account


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Canoeman,
Thanks for your response 
I am a little confused what the IUC stands for please? I am unclear whether I should go to financas now...or after I sell it....?? Sorry to ask again but I really want to make sure i do this correctly with nothing left undone.
Thanks again


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

IUC = road tax but then this is a trailer so no?? road tax?? but if it has it's own number plate then it must have IPO = MOT.

Once Conservatoria register & issue log book then it will also appear on your Fiscal account.
If there is IUC to pay then this will be outstanding, when you sell a vehicle or a registered trailer then when re registered to new owner it should be automatically deleted from your Fiscal account but it's always worthwhile checking that this has happened as Financas will still consider you the owner and if there is any IUC debt would chase you for it if it hasn't been done


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

canoeman said:


> IUC = road tax but then this is a trailer so no?? road tax?? but if it has it's own number plate then it must have IPO = MOT.
> 
> Once Conservatoria register & issue log book then it will also appear on your Fiscal account.
> If there is IUC to pay then this will be outstanding, when you sell a vehicle or a registered trailer then when re registered to new owner it should be automatically deleted from your Fiscal account but it's always worthwhile checking that this has happened as Financas will still consider you the owner and if there is any IUC debt would chase you for it if it hasn't been done


Hi Canoeman,

Thanks again for replying.

I have to say I am now a lconfused. 
When I imported the trailer it had to be ínspected'at our local IMTT inspection centre to make sure it was suitable and met the requirements necessary. They then said it had passed and I would receive the matriculation papers through the post. At no point did they say we had to have an MOT, (the trailer does have its own number plate as it weighed over 500kg)...it is a food trailer similar to the ones you see vending hotdogs and cooked foods.

So, I was under the understanding that the inspection it had for the matriculation was in fact the only one required to ascertain roadworthiness. 
We did ask them (IMTT test station) if anything else was required each year and they said no........?? 
I am now worried that this was incorrect advice? The trailer has never been on road''....and has only stood in the garden at my quinta....so am I ok or should I be taking it for an MOT the same as my car?
That said I have someone wishing to purchase it from me.....so not sure even if its something I need to do at this stage.....help I am really confuddled now!?

Also road tax....again its never been on road....is this still applicable?

As regards financas, I understood I could sell the trailer without paying any sales tax on the sale (the same as if you sell your car here).....is this correct?

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

sorry it should read 'now a little confused'....LOL


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

TAO22 said:


> Hi Canoeman,
> 
> Thanks again for replying.
> 
> ...


I'll check through all my info again but my understanding is that trailers + 300kgs must have their own plates and are subject to a yearly (depending on age) IPO
Regardless they must still be registered with the Conservatoria and when sold re-registered in new owners name.
Financas I'll also check on


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Can't see anything on IMTT site about IPO for trailers but the EU say this
_"Periodic checks
EU law ensures all vehicles and trailers are inspected at regular intervals. It provides a basis for checking that vehicles throughout the EU are in a roadworthy condition and meet the same safety standards as when they were first registered."_

as Portugal has fully implemented all EU requirements on D/L and vehicle classification etc think it must apply here, and my IPO states under prices 
"PERIODIC INSPECTIONS

Light € 28.18 
€ 42.18 Heavy 
Trailer € 28.18 
€ 28.18 Semi-trailers 
so yes i do think it should have yearly inspection

Think I might be wrong about IUC but as a "number plate" for a car is registered to your NIF number then presume a "plated" trailer would be too, so definitely something to check on


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Many Thanks for that info Canoeman, 
I think the inspection I had for matriculation was exactly that then, to make sure it was road worthy for Portugal and then the buyers will presumably do this in the future if required.

I will certainly check the fiscal part though, as want to make sure there is no tax on the sale. I can't imagine why there would be as I understand you can sell and buy vehicles here (personal use) without a problem unless you have matriculated a car (with engine) and then you have to keep it for one year, or pay duty. However, my trailer was in a different catagory as it had no engine, and I was advised then that this wouldnt be an issue. 

Thanks again for you help and support 
.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry didn't make myself clear, yes your original IPO was for the matriculation but I believe as your trailer is "plated" *then it must have a yearly IPO*

Further investigation of Financas makes me fairly certain there is *NO IUC or road tax*, but I think as the trailer is "plated" then it *might* also be registered to your NIF like a car. I don't believe there is any tax issue it's making certain that if it is registered to your NIF then it is removed when you sell.

My trailers don't reguire "plating" so although registered to me don't reguire anything else


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for confirming that Canoeman and it is then as I understood. I will certainly check with financas once its sold to make sure that nothing is registered to my NIF still.

On that subject, if it was for personal use only, what differences could it make if it were registered to my NIF or not? I understand cars are but unless they are business vehicles am not aware of what difference this could make? Presumably its just a question that the Financas then know that another person is the official owner (for their own tax purposes)....

Sorry, actually what I meant to ask, but not so succinctly was....if you have a vehicle registered to you in Financas, that isn't your vehicle any longer, then what potential problems could this bring? (curiousity more than anything?)

Cheers again and happy new year to all


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Financas would still consider *you to be the owner* and will therefore charge *you* any outstanding tax debt like IUC you could also find yourself in the firing line for unpaid tolls and other road traffic fines,* it's why it is so important *when you sell a vehicle *that is registered to your NIF* that correct transfer/re-registration is done at Conservatoria and it is removed from your NIF


----------



## mcgyverinportugal (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi T and sorry for jumping onto your thread... I was just wondering if your trailer was still for sale?


----------

